# Bought the LP so bought a record player



## escorial (Jan 27, 2020)

Just browsing an found this album from 1981 and could not wait to hear it again...


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 27, 2020)

There is a bad TV series called Death in Paradise. It has the best soundtrack. Funny old world.


----------



## escorial (Jan 27, 2020)

Your a long time dead...an you will have been unborn much longer...the middle bit is the shortest...old is relative man


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 27, 2020)

[video=youtube;NW9RNSOZua4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW9RNSOZua4[/video]


----------



## escorial (Jan 27, 2020)

He often turns up at the shop selling his stuff and delivering


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 27, 2020)

life does have it's little biscuits,
now and again.
ofttimes,
in the most curious
of places.
congrats on both!!!
no doubt much pleasure to be had.


----------



## escorial (Jan 27, 2020)

Some people just love what they do and must keep doing it regardless of success outside their own sphere...I use to paint with the son of a world best selling child author who never really sold much but used his father's wealth to become a professor of art and today I walked past a street busker who was singing opera...her voice travelled some distance and so clearly but I guess they all have a passion to keep going....


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 27, 2020)

escorial said:


> Some people just love what they do and must keep doing it regardless of success outside their own sphere...I use to paint with the son of a world best selling child author who never really sold much but used his father's wealth to become a professor of art and today I walked past a street busker who was singing opera...her voice travelled some distance and so clearly but I guess they all have a passion to keep going....



*waits for pictures*
*of paintings*


----------



## escorial (Jan 27, 2020)

he


Mural artist faze


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 27, 2020)

whatcha' gonna' paint
listenin' to
your
*new* vinyl?

*poems, too?*


----------



## escorial (Jan 27, 2020)

When I lived in the smoke I was lucky to meet and watch over time a mural painter Ray walker...I would like to do one like his...he died soon after and was from Liverpool


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 27, 2020)

if you could pick any building in liverpool,
which one would you tag
with a mural?

think you know what style(s)
you'd incorporate?

_*yeah*
*you got visual presentation skills*
*and technical methods*
*that merge*
*art and science*_

*-unqualified*
 to notice
 or remark
on anything, *ever-*


----------



## escorial (Jan 27, 2020)

The Royal brutalist hospital before they demolish it....something to celebrate the NHS...


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 27, 2020)

mosaic like on the main entrance side?
some pretty intense grid work...
might lend itself to some
"greater than the sum of parts"
and
"over time"
type content.
nice choice!

so, know how to rappel?
with art supplies?


----------



## escorial (Jan 28, 2020)

popped into charity shop an I can recall buying this when it was first out and doing the bedroom guitar thing....it's only a cheap record player but all I had then was a cheap one too....should be fun collecting not new but stuff I bought all them years ago when a Mars bar was 10p..


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 28, 2020)

5 instrumental singles on the UK charts
nice.
how 'bout a visual while you listen?

_1 apache_
_2 kon-tiki_
_3 wonderful land_

[video=youtube;h_5FCKzOQVc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_5FCKzOQVc[/video]
*dance on!* less than 3mins

_5 foot tapper_

_*cultural ambassador points*
*looks for button*_


----------



## escorial (Jan 28, 2020)

It sounds so tinny....can you recall the song you liked and decided that music was deffo your thing....


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 28, 2020)

escorial said:


> It sounds so tinny....can you recall the song you liked and decided that music was deffo your thing....


it was a full stack of 33s,
 maybe 2 foot tall,
inherited,
 that moved music from
"the social space"
to
personal
"well, well, now..."

none of it was age appropriate for the time,
but what a _series_ of learning curves!


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 28, 2020)

[video=youtube;rnvcva7ARMM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnvcva7ARMM[/video]
less than 3min _selective retro-ism_


----------



## escorial (Jan 28, 2020)

Never seen that movie an I bet it pops up on the TV soon...


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 28, 2020)

escorial said:


> Never seen that movie an I bet it pops up on the TV soon...


i _*seldom*_ watch movies, tv programming, etc.
but i'd not be surprised at
either
neo-retro-reframe
or
retro-re-intro.

of course, there is a full drawer
(of movie/soundtracks)
that is of-the-same-mind.
_*none of which i'll miss seeing*_
music.
yeah.


----------



## escorial (Jan 28, 2020)

A lad I knew cried as a kid when he heard of john Wayne's passing and I told an aunty of mine he was a draught dodger but she refused to believe it....he was no rooster coburn more chicken


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 28, 2020)

_*shuffles thru pile*_

[video=youtube;C35DrtPlUbc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C35DrtPlUbc[/video]


----------



## escorial (Jan 28, 2020)

the show must go on.....


----------



## raquelle (Jan 28, 2020)

escorial said:


> the show must go on.....


were all just entertainers ... i feel stupid and contagious...


----------



## escorial (Jan 29, 2020)

welcome to life... the greatest show on earth......


----------



## escorial (Jan 30, 2020)

N1...reggae album....




new album but track 1 n 3 jump...kinda adds to it...


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 31, 2020)

_*track one, it is*_

[video=youtube;ZBBJ53Ih-nQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBBJ53Ih-nQ[/video]
dr a less than 3mins

_*best wishes*
*all 'round*_


----------



## escorial (Feb 2, 2020)

Outside the record shop there were loads playing this small guitars...euks..


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 3, 2020)

_*are they playin' this?*
*on uke's ?*
*outside?*
*with smiles?*_

[video=youtube;y6YoGh3jdRw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6YoGh3jdRw[/video]
dr a less than 3mins

_*best wishes*
*all 'round*_


----------



## escorial (Feb 3, 2020)

So cool


----------



## escorial (Feb 3, 2020)

been on Amazon/ebay looking for albums I bought years ago an then I thought what's the fun in that...I just happened to look through a record shop an their it was an album from years ago so I'm gonna keep that find and discover what I may or not find...tomorrow I've marked out 4 vynil stores to visit...fair bit of traveling but that's the juice...looking forward to it


----------



## escorial (Feb 4, 2020)

Only sells new stock but staff so miserable



All second hand stock



New and used stock..visited a few more shops but got bored taken pics




Bought today


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 4, 2020)

_*track 5 then?*

**wow* on the upcoming events list!*
*took virtual mile.ish stroll*
*toward riverfront*

*leaves tip*
*for tour guide*_

[video=youtube;om0AZhFuzY0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=om0AZhFuzY0[/video]
less than 4mins

_*best wishes*
*all 'round*_


----------



## escorial (Feb 4, 2020)

this is reggae in its infancy..the production is poor on this album and the instruments basic but the essence of reggae before it went mainstream in the uk is there..great album


----------



## escorial (Feb 5, 2020)

going to legacy record shop tomorrow to try an find some poetry LP's...it's wall to wall stuff and well organised...it use to be called georges but he died and his son took it over...should find something


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 5, 2020)

missed the virtual 86 at leece and roscoe.
new owner looks very chill.
_*waits to see wutcha find*_

_*eats virtual lunch*
*at st john's garden**​* _


----------



## escorial (Feb 7, 2020)

great finds....


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 7, 2020)

_*indeed!!!*
*match for 2 challenge themes?*
*i think so*_

[video=youtube;kA7RzfFtaGg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kA7RzfFtaGg[/video]
sir jb less than 3mins
reading at 1min
and the music! (jim parker)
beautiful presentation!
if i was permitted opinion, i mean.

_*best wishes*
*all 'round*_


----------



## escorial (Feb 7, 2020)

I agree... wholeheartedly


----------



## escorial (Feb 8, 2020)

today bought Dr Alimatado Lp..in the mix part 3...it's one I hadn't heard before an I was unsure as it was a dub mix and somewhat evolved from reggae roots...take a few listens but without lyrics and a back seat one is open minded at the mo


1988 I fink


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 9, 2020)

_*watches*
*for evoked*
*poetry*_
serious sound sampler heaven,
that is.
33mins of.


----------



## escorial (Feb 9, 2020)

Once reggae went mainstream it incorporated all the trappings of success...you can't stand still but you can always go back and that I think is why people find music powerful....


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 10, 2020)

*not for _every_one*
*in a cartoo*oo*oon way*

[video=youtube;tPQ0PDi6m1k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPQ0PDi6m1k[/video]
4mins

still cook.book.ing?


_*best wishes*
*all 'round*_


----------



## escorial (Feb 10, 2020)

Calypso great name for a car... you've driven the Ford canteen to get you to work now buy the Ford Calypso on your retirement...


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 10, 2020)

escorial said:


> Calypso great name for a car... you've driven the Ford canteen to get you to work now buy the Ford Calypso on your retirement...


ummmm, retirement?
drive and ford in same sentence?
_*eats mars bars*
*and snickers*
*bar*_

_*calypso-s*_


----------



## escorial (Feb 11, 2020)

he is my fav posh git

one has ghastly good taste


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 11, 2020)

*and good access control(s)*
*'ow 'bout:*

[video=youtube;n-BMT88lBgE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
n-BMT88lBgE[/video]
less than 2mins


_*best wishes*
*all 'round*_


----------



## escorial (Feb 11, 2020)

Myfanwy it is


----------



## escorial (Feb 14, 2020)

seek an ye will find...


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 14, 2020)

*track 1?*
*live._ish_?*
*writing?*
*while out.n.'bout?*

[video=youtube;L_UeiWysiuo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
L_UeiWysiuo[/video]
'lil over 5mins


_*best wishes*
*all 'round*_


----------



## escorial (Feb 14, 2020)

music is better live,,,,,


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 14, 2020)

_living_ art....
_experience_ living?
AS paraphrase._ish_.


----------



## escorial (Feb 14, 2020)

[h=1]“Paradox though it may seem - and paradoxes are always dangerous things - it is none the less true that Life imitates art far more than Art imitates life.”[/h]
― *Oscar Wilde, *The Decay of Lying


----------



## escorial (Feb 15, 2020)

been planning a couple of visits to vynil stores across the city today and just outside it...feel like playing the blues...


----------



## escorial (Feb 15, 2020)

today's finds..


came across a Jacqueline du pre LP but it was priced at 60 quid and when I asked why he said it should be more which reminds of a book store owner who put a book on auction site priced at 35 pound and another one was priced at 12 grand...people think they've got a pension sitting on the shelves at home but the prices often are ridiculous...myself just looking around vynil shops the price is much cheaper than on tinternet...


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 15, 2020)

*reserves skaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

[video=youtube;r_ZVrR6lD4s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
r_ZVrR6lD4s[/video]
less than 6mins

*nah.*
*don't *do* this*


feel better?
_*best wishes*
*all 'round*_


----------



## escorial (Feb 16, 2020)

do fans play the blues when their feeling happy..


----------



## escorial (Feb 16, 2020)

Condition bit iffy...see how they clean up


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 16, 2020)

escorial said:


> do fans play the blues when their feeling happy..


*especially then...*

[video=youtube;jRMzVMe18cA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
jRMzVMe18cA[/video]
jhl et al less than 8mins


feel better?
_*best wishes*
*all 'round*_


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 16, 2020)

*cleans up just fine*

[video=youtube;bVYXWVs0Prc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
bVYXWVs0Prc[/video]
mr l 4ish



_*best wishes*
*all 'round*_


----------



## escorial (Feb 16, 2020)

they all play ok have been well used...which is ok for moi...you cant beat a beatle


----------



## escorial (Feb 17, 2020)

Beatle albums everwhere...they must have been good


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 17, 2020)

escorial said:


> Beatle albums everwhere...they must have been good



*changed the world*
*cut my teeth on *that* one*
*whilst i retrieve*
*enjoy*
*sketchin' your mural?*
*you brutalist, you*

**not for everyone*
*mural theme, most inspired**
[video=youtube;PWSTEWRpdXY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
PWSTEWRpdXY[/video]
'bout 3mins

_*prices*
*international*
*amazon delivery*
*of mars bars*
*to multiple general locations*
*instructions to driver*
*"excuse me, are you a writer?"*
*if yes, mars bars*
*if yes, and on list, mars bar & snickers*_


----------



## escorial (Feb 17, 2020)

skared for life


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 17, 2020)

*i'll call it track "outro"*



[video=youtube;usNsCeOV4GM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
usNsCeOV4GM[/video]
'bout 5mins


----------



## escorial (Feb 17, 2020)

all you need is dosh


----------



## escorial (Feb 17, 2020)

Yet to see find any The Rutles
..LP
....


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 17, 2020)

*box of kleenex?*



[video=youtube;lGd6dR3ypBk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
lGd6dR3ypBk[/video]
less than 3mins


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 17, 2020)

-xXx- said:


> *i'll call it track "outro"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_I read the news today, oh boy
About a lucky man who made the grade
And though the news was rather sad
Well, I just had to laugh
I saw the photograph

He blew his mind out in a car
He didn't notice that the lights had changed
A crowd of people stood and stared_


In an oblique way I knew the man who didn't notice that the lights had changed. He was The Honourable Tara Browne, one of the many heirs to the Guinness fortune. He owned the Lotus Elan which I would occasionally service when I worked for the company. He was utterly charming, no airs or graces, so sad.


----------



## escorial (Feb 18, 2020)

That's so interesting..for me the mitfords are the most interesting wealthy family and I think the Guiness would fall in there but I've never seen a book about any of them


----------



## escorial (Feb 18, 2020)

Y buy 2 of the same recording..well one can sense her frame of mind as she plays

If you believe that then you'll believe anything..


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 18, 2020)

*visualizes beret on conductor*
*frames mind*
*whaaa'?! everything's not true, all the time?!*
*drafts poem*
*stares*



[video=youtube;UUgdbqt2ON0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
UUgdbqt2ON0[/video]
e's grl less than 9mins


----------



## escorial (Feb 18, 2020)

the first classical rock chic....


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 21, 2020)

*write, write?*
*to _*her*_?*



[video=youtube;D4SV3c1xRX4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
D4SV3c1xRX4[/video]
less than 6mins


[spoiler2="pergeniuslyrics"]
[Verse 1: Klara]
And you said, "Don't give me nothing you don't want to lose"
I said "Darling, I'll give you everything I got if I want, I'm to choose"
Then I got on a plane and flew far away from you
Though unwillingly I left and it was so, so hard to do

[Pre-Chorus 1: Klara & Johanna]
The streets here at home had rapidly filled up
With the whitest of snow
And they don't make no excuse for themselves
And there's no need, I know

[Chorus: Klara & Johanna]
Now I miss you more than I can take and I will surely break
And every morning that I wake, oh, there's this ache
But there's nothing more to it, I just get through it
Oh, there's nothing more to it, I just get through it

[Verse 2: Klara]
It always takes me by surprise how dark it gets this time of year
And how apparent it all becomes that you're not close, not even near
No matter how many times I tell myself I have to be sincere
I have a hard time standing up and facing those fears

[Pre-Chorus 2: Klara & Johanna]
But Frank put it best when he said, "You can't plan on the heart"
Those words keep me on my feet when I think I might just fall apart

[Chorus: Klara & Johanna]
Now I miss you more than I can take and I will surely break
And every morning that I wake, oh, there's this ache
But there's nothing more to it, I just get through it
Oh, there's nothing more to it, I just get through it
Oh, there's nothing more to it, I just get through it

[Breakdown: Klara & Johanna]
And so I ask where are you now, just when I needed you
I won't ask again, because I know there's nothing we can do
Not now, darling, you know it's true
[/spoiler2]


----------



## escorial (Feb 21, 2020)

girl anxst...

today i have got another 20 albums to clean up.....to many pics to take and post.....blondie,beatles,blues,eddie cochran......it's all fun still


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 21, 2020)

I thought I'd make you really envious...


----------



## escorial (Feb 21, 2020)

so cool...were's yoko..


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 21, 2020)

*some days*
*i *NEED**
*infinite rep points*
*stares*



[video=youtube;q8sxBLnlJ_8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
q8sxBLnlJ_8[/video]
less than 3mins exclusive-retro.isms


_ref
pre-apple label, distr by emi w/ parlophone cat nos
parlophone yel&wht side 1 label
cover art yadda, vinyl repair yadda
parlophone (carl lindstrom co) dormant 1973
The label gained significant popularity in 1962 when Martin signed Liverpool band the Beatles.[3]
columbia graphophone company + gramophone
1963 2nd release 1973-2013
emitex emi records limited, pmc 1206
with the beatles
it won't be long
all i've got to do
all my loving
don't bother me
little child
'til there was you
please mr postman

roll over beethoven
hold me tight
you really got a hold on me
i wanna be your man
devil in her heart
not a second time
money
_


----------



## escorial (Feb 21, 2020)

[video=youtube_share;3cA8GBwJ-98]https://youtu.be/3cA8GBwJ-98[/video]


----------



## escorial (Feb 22, 2020)

cleaned up ok....got enuff for now


----------



## escorial (Feb 26, 2020)

Odd mix so far...


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 26, 2020)

*diversity*
*is good*
**if* i had an opinion*


[video=youtube;j10ZoXzibWs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
j10ZoXzibWs[/video]
the speed of experience _selective retro-revisit_


----------



## escorial (Feb 26, 2020)

can diversity be negative...


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 26, 2020)

escorial said:


> can diversity be negative...


_*applies charge*_


----------

